# Newbie starting IVF in a few days



## Stella22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello I'm 40 and having my first IVF treatment as soon as AF starts in a few days. I'll be doing a short protocol due to my age and low AMH. I'm looking for people doing IVF at the same time so we can be cycle buddies.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello Stella

Welcome to FF 

Here's a link to the October/November cycle buddies thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=382242.120

You'll find lots of people currently cycling and get lots of support.

Good luck

Dory
Xx


----------



## Stella22 (Sep 14, 2017)

ah fab thanks


----------

